

Nobody told me University can be so Brutal - namDa
https://medium.com/@noahbeta1/nobody-told-me-that-university-can-be-so-brutal-e3ccd313317d

======
ghanan94
Every high school student (and students just starting post-secondary
education) should read this. Opens your eyes to what University is really
like; the pressure and stress that comes with it, and the rewards that follow.

------
namDa
It seems like this is story is something that may have occurred to all of us
at one point in our lives.

~~~
namDa
"This story". Sorry for the additional is in the above sentence.

